# My barb is doing the back stroke..



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I just noticed that my barb was loosing control of its ability to keep up right. Any suggestions on how to treat or is it hopeless?

Mark,


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

hrm, well a little shy of detail but if i had to guess i'd say it's something to do with the swim bladder.

check out: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2906

specifically: 6: Swim Bladder Disease

Symptoms:

A) The fish whirl or wobble around the aquarium
B) The swim bladder contains purulent fluid. Large numbers of bacteria are found in the fluid and the wall
C) The wall of the swim bladder is hardened
D) Round cysts of various sizes occur in the wall of the swim bladder
E) Large inclusions occur in the wall of the swim bladder
F) The anterior part of the air bladder, the part towards the abdomen, is inflamed. the fish are standing on their heads, or laying flat on the bottom

Cause:

A This is a gram-positive bacterial infection of the swim bladder known as: Whirling disease
B) This involves a bacterial infection usually as a result of an inflammation
D) The fish are affected with the sporozoan Eimeria
E) The fish is affected with Microspora
F) A bacterial infection is the cause

Treatment:

A) Treat with TMP Sulfa -or- Erythromycin
B) Treat with Quinine Sulfate
C) Raise the temperature in the tank by 3 to 5 degrees for five days.
D) Try: Furazolidone Powder -or- Quinine Sulfate.
E) No suitable treatment known.
F) Treat with: TMP Sulfa -or- Sulfa 4 TMP.

I've never succesffuly treated for swimbladder problems.

However, that might not be it.

What's your nitrite/nitrate/ammonia level?
temp?
anything new added to the tank?
etc, etc


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

actualy I have no test kita available... I did a 5 gal water change in the morning and when I got home I noticed it. I've just been adding plants recently.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

so, he's kinda floppin about, yeah? seems like he's lost the ability to stay afloat properly?


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

yup exactly now he is just laying down on the gravel breathing.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sounds like something's wrong with his swim bladder then. try isolating and treating with TMP Sulfa or Erythromycin


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

where do I get that?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

you should be able to get those at any lfs like big als, or menagerie downtown. what area are you in? maybe i can direct you to a store. both are common medications and the staff should know what you're asking for. 

i'm sorry your fish is sick. if you're going to spend money on medication to treat your fish, you should also spend a couple bucks on a liquid pH test kit and at least an ammonia test kit. this, in the long run, will be far more important than any medication you can purchase.


----------

